# K2 Maysis Boa rips itself out



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I already posted about this on a regional thread: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/forum.php#/topics/260973

but thought it interesting enough that more people might want to see it. The upper Boa on my left boot ripped its seams and came out of its anchor point. If you ever wondered how they sewed those in, now you can sort of get an idea. ?

Discovered it after I realized I was getting no leverage with that boot trying to carve.

I'll follow up if K2 has anything interesting to say about it. I was *one week* out of warranty when it happened. :


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Same thing happened to my 32's, they had about 60 days on them so I just bought new boots.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

JDA said:


> Same thing happened to my 32's, they had about 60 days on them so I just bought new boots.


Mine have less than half that number of days. Did you ever talk to Thirty-Two about it or were they way out of warranty?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had the same happen to 32 focus boas...way out of warranty. But it is easily fixable. For pics, go to the thread below and click on the link in the first post, about 1/3 way down the pics are a white pair of 32's. I repaired it with pushing the tab back in the slot, glued it up with "freesole" or you could use some semi flexible epoxy and then put a pop rivet with a washer. It worked great and used the boots another 2 seasons without issue. I still have these as backups but they are generally retired.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

That's certainly an approach if K2 balks at doing anything. Thx! 

Just disappointed this happened rather quickly. Never had this issue with Ride, Vans or Flow Boa boots. 

This Boa strength video from Blauer backs up the fact your Boa-based boot is only as good as the threads securing the wire system: 






K2 hope you're paying attention. ?


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

eelpout said:


> I already posted about this on a regional thread: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/forum.php#/topics/260973
> 
> but thought it interesting enough that more people might want to see it. The upper Boa on my left boot ripped its seams and came out of its anchor point. If you ever wondered how they sewed those in, now you can sort of get an idea. ?
> 
> ...


Exact same thing happened to my maysis+. Give K2 a call. Techically thats part of the boa system which should have lifetime warranty. Other brands and some other K2 models double stitch high stress areas; the Maysis only has single stitching securing the boa guides.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

eelpout said:


> Mine have less than half that number of days. Did you ever talk to Thirty-Two about it or were they way out of warranty?


No they were out of warranty so I didn't bother. Gone back to traditional laces now and its much better.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been in contact with evo.com (where I bought the boots) who have in turn contacted K2. Apparently K2 likes to deal with the retailer for warranty issues.

I want to give a shout out to the folks at Mountain Wave (like the name) in Breckenridge who spotted me a pair of _rental specific_ Maysis' (yes, they exist) for a few days after they saw my boots and said that was clearly a warranty problem. Especially after only 20 or so days of riding on them.

*Edit:* evo let me know K2 wants them back for inspection, so I'll be shipping them out today. I'll post back when I hear from K2/evo on what they decide.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

meant to do this a couple weeks ago. wanted to show a couple pictures showing the differences between the '18 and '19 K2 Maysis boots since I had them both on hand. The current one is actually a rental model. I didn't get a picture of the back unfortunately, but one of the differences is a clear window showing the size of the boot so the retailer can easily identify them on the shelf. 

The one on the left is last years, right the '19.

My observations are:


the '19 has eliminated the Velcro fastening patches stitched to the tongue and liner and replaced it with a more common strip at the top, which goes through a buckle. in my opinion they both suck and *Velcro is a Tool of the Devil* because they both take a few tries to get set right and by the end of the season all the hooks and loops are worn out. >
the Boa lacing crossing on the instep has been reduced in number. for me this reduced in the less pressure on the foot which was good
newer model Boa coilers on '19. they've also re-positioned one to the front, which at least reduces one possibility of banging up against a wing on a binding (the remaining side mounted one does get uncomfortably close to the highback on my Salomon Quantums)
the new Boa coilers are beefier and so fat that they no longer fit through my 686 pants hole especially made for Boa boots. :frown: oddly they are more of a pain to grip and pull-out than last years which seemed odd.
because they have the new Boa coilers, they eliminated the need for the front-pull to loosen the Boa laces which is great. as you can see on the old boot on the left, I ended up having to attach a black plastic zip-tie because the included fabric pull broke after about 7 days (yeah, on _both _boots! :surprise
cuda heel hold was about the same. though my Remind Medic insoles fit great in the '19. in the '18 the heel system is actually more pronounced and they won't 't fit and had to use my Footprint Game Changer insoles (which fit in both since they are more shallow).
toe protection is actually less on the new model
liner felt about the same, sorry I didn't pull them out for comparison

I didn't get a picture of the retail version, but I glanced at one on the store shelf. they looked pretty similar except for the back marking of the size I mentioned earlier.

Overall I'm happy with all the changes they made and wouldn't mind upgrading to this style in the future.

BTW, K2 has had my Boa-failure boots for inspection for a week and I haven't heard anything back from them or evo.com yet. hopefully next week I'll know something.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

well, K2 followed up on the inspection. the agreed the problem was on their end and will honor the warranty. 

evo.com said I have options and can either get a replacement pair or just a refund. great service all around. :smile:

now to decide what to do...


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Glad to hear they took care of you. I saw this thread a few days after I bought my 19 Maysis Wides, and it scared me. Good on K2 and evo for taking care of you, makes me feel a lot better about my boots.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad to hear K2/Evo honored the warranty. 

Wanted to point out that your boots (same as the ones I had exact same issue with) are the Maysis+ (Plus, with the additional lower adjustment on the medial side). These were discontinued after a 2/3 year run while the regular Maysis have remained relatively unchanged. Reason for discontinuing could range from anything between boa issues to simply not selling. Only K2 knows.

Also the rental Maysis appear to be built burlier than the retail version with double stitching around the boas stays (which might prevent boa cable blowouts) and a beefier looking boa dial. Wear and tear on the boa system is likely an issue for all manufacturers not only K2.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

The other difference I noticed was the rental version has the belt strip of Velcro and metal loop to secure the liner and retail still has Velcro up and down the tongue and inner liner wings. Actually I prefer the rental method.

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

eelpout said:


> The other difference I noticed was the rental version has the belt strip of Velcro and metal loop to secure the liner and retail still has Velcro up and down the tongue and inner liner wings. Actually I prefer the rental method.
> 
> Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


Same as the Thraxis, I wonder if they throw Pro Foam liners in the rentals. 

Did you end up replacing with Maysis or different model?


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

theprocess said:


> Same as the Thraxis, I wonder if they throw Pro Foam liners in the rentals.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you end up replacing with Maysis or different model?


I went with the Maysis again (though I have an old pair of Ride Lassos too that I ride, but they have more pain points). I'll likely have to Bontex insole shim one foot (bunion issue, uneven right/left compensation) and use foam or an Eliminator on the tongue... I have stupid skinny lower legs. These definitely fit differently in the same size than the Maysis+ that were replaced. A half size down were unfortunately too cramped and short for me.

So, what Boa boots out there for retail do have double stitching?

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Based on my own personal observation (in-hand and online images) for 2018/19: 

K2 (full double stitching upper and lower) - Thraxis (although the stock pics look like single stitch, in-hand definitely double), Taro Tamai, Renin, Ryker, Raider, Compass Clicker (pretty much all models but Maysis and Market)

Ride (double/reinforced only around the upper stays) - Insano, Lasso, Jackson, Anthem, Rook (higher end Deadbolt, 92 and Trident look like single stitch)

Burton, Thirtytwo, DC, Vans (full double) - All models with boa

Salomon (single stitch) - Synapse, Dialogue

I almost wrote off the Boa system after my blowout until I noticed the single vs double stitching. I'm willing to give it another shot but only if double stitched.


----------

